# RBO 3-D on Jan. 30 !!!!!!!



## passthru24 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok everyone it's that time of year again and we sure are looking forward to seeing ya'll at RBO. Come on down Jan. 30 and have a great time and enjoy everyone's company. Will have some fun shooting and a great shoot set. Look forward to shooting with everyone this year. Anyone need info just call Scott @ 678-378-0816


RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

 2011 Dates: Jan. 30, Feb. 27, Mar. 27, Apr. 17, May 29, Jun. 26,                  July 17, Aug. 21(Hunting Shoot), Sept. 18
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”                            Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 2, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Anyone need info just call Scott @ 678-378-0816



You won't answer.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 2, 2011)

hound dog said:


> You won't answer.



I'll answer anyone that calls,,,as long as their not calling from your phone ,,,,


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 3, 2011)

hound dog said:


> You won't answer.





passthru24 said:


> I'll answer anyone that calls,,,as long as their not calling from your phone ,,,,



I answer Pound Puppy all the time dont I houd dog


----------



## hound dog (Jan 3, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I answer Pound Puppy all the time dont I houd dog


Yep


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 3, 2011)

HaHa,,, ,,, I know better than that, you don't even have a phone ,,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 3, 2011)

It's on like a dog with a bone.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 4, 2011)

Phone!!!  can with a string


----------



## badcompany (Jan 5, 2011)

I need to dig my bow out of the closet and fling a few before coming. Guess I need to take the broadheads off to.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 5, 2011)

badcompany said:


> I need to dig my bow out of the closet and fling a few before coming. Guess I need to take the broadheads off to.



I am in the same boat as you !


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 5, 2011)

Getting closer and closer,,,,,,,Can't wait to start shooting some 3-D and setting the range. Hope to see you all at RBO on Jan 30....


----------



## countrytime (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a party is starting......


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 6, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Getting closer and closer,,,,,,,Can't wait to start shooting some 3-D and setting the range. Hope to see you all at RBO on Jan 20....



You wanna pick a date Jackwagon is it the 20th or 30th. First you say the 30th now then the 20th make up your mind


----------



## countrytime (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats just Scott he don't know what day he wants he think he can do them all....


----------



## hound dog (Jan 6, 2011)

countrytime said:


> Thats just Scott he don't know what day he wants he think he can do them all....



Yall leave him alone he lives very close to Alabama.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 6, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Yall leave him alone he lives very close to Alabama.



 Sorry ya'll. See ya'll JAN 30,,,,is that better deerebutt ? Thanks Pound Puppy


----------



## hound dog (Jan 8, 2011)

BUMP for good guys.


----------



## countrytime (Jan 8, 2011)

Keep it at the top!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the support,,,


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 9, 2011)

So you are needing an extra support manziere now? See ya'll in a few weeks.... unless of course ya'll decide to shoot somewhere else first.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 13, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Sorry ya'll. See ya'll JAN 30,,,,is that better deerebutt ? Thanks Pound Puppy



Thats better


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bennett Farms this weekend and next then to RBO...3-D is on...


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait ya'll, looking forward to having another fun year with everybody, Still waiting on our 2011 darton bows to be delivered so I've got to come up with somthing to shoot  until they get here.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 17, 2011)

Well its getting closer sure hope we have some great weather like this past Sunday. Cant wait to start putting stakes in the ground and targets up


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 17, 2011)

Well starting to work on range tomorrow,,,getting ready for the big weekend at RBO. Bennett Farms again this coming weekend and then everyone come to RBO for your last warm up shoot before Fla. Hope to see everyone then.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 18, 2011)

I should be there around 8am to help ya with the course, if by chance I'm not there, go ahead and start with out me.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 19, 2011)

Yall just get it all done and I will pitch in on sat before shoot


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 19, 2011)

Scott, we missed you Sun.  Hope the Mrs.'s is feeling better.  Will you be gracing us with your appearance?


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 20, 2011)

Gonna hafta think up a new fun shot maybe this year! 

Anybody wanna throw some thoughts on what they would like to see! We have done card shoot, Long shot at a dot. and Long shot at hanging rubber ball.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 20, 2011)

Just realized I will be out of town for this shoot.  Dang it.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2011)

One More Week. Then yall get to see me. But please don't tell a lot of people I'm coming. I don't want to be bothered just want have some quiet time and shoot my bow.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 23, 2011)

I will try and keep it on the down low.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2011)

hound dog said:


> One More Week. Then yall get to see me. But please don't tell a lot of people I'm coming. I don't want to be bothered just want have some quiet time and shoot my bow.



I'm sure they'll be enough room for you and your head,,,


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 24, 2011)

Did ya'll get your new hammers in from Darton so that ya'll can nail in the stakes?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 25, 2011)

How come we are wayyyy down here at the bottom of the front page?


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Did ya'll get your new hammers in from Darton so that ya'll can nail in the stakes?



Not yet Brian,,but when they do get here,,,,,Can't wait...Lookfroward to seeing everyone Sunday.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Did ya'll get your new hammers in from Darton so that ya'll can nail in the stakes?





passthru24 said:


> Not yet Brian,,but when they do get here,,,,,Can't wait...Lookfroward to seeing everyone Sunday.



Are yall brothers?


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 26, 2011)

Brothers from another Mother,,,,,,as long as Brian won't throw Blake in the mix,,


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 26, 2011)

I think Blake may actually show up for a shoot this Sunday... of course he doesn't have to work at this one.... just saying!! Pedro may be the offical Chef now anyway.... bridge builder, chef, man of many talents.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 26, 2011)

Man having Blake and Jody there at the same shoot.......... I hope the media will allow us to get close enough to speak with them.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 26, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Man having Blake and Jody there at the same shoot.......... I hope the media will allow us to get close enough to speak with them.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well will be working on range today getting ready for this weekend. Weather is suppose to be wonderful and it might
even be a media friendzzz with Hounddog and Blake showing up at the same shoot........But I'll try and keep as many people from come up to you guys... .... Look forward to this weekend and hope everyone can come out and get their last little pratice in before Fla.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pedro may be able to make it after all.  I've missed church the past two weeks, so hopefully after the service I'll make it.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be warmer by the time church is over anyway. Bring that skinny fella on over.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well everything is just about done,,,just afew things to do tomorrow. Work Saturday at Fire Dept. and then the BIG day will be here,,,YEE HAWW. Can't hardly wait to see everyone. Should be a wonderful warm weekend so I hope everyone comes out and enjoy the shoot.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> Pedro may be able to make it after all.  I've missed church the past two weeks, so hopefully after the service I'll make it.



Hope you can make it...You don't want Blake up here without you,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Well will be working on range today getting ready for this weekend. Weather is suppose to be wonderful and it might
> even be a media friendzzz with Hounddog and Blake showing up at the same shoot........But I'll try and keep as many people from come up to you guys... .... Look forward to this weekend and hope everyone can come out and get their last little pratice in before Fla.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 27, 2011)

You  made this one easy right? First one is supposed to be a tune up for the coming year.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2011)

badcompany said:


> You  made this one easy right? First one is supposed to be a tune up for the coming year.



LOL.

Heck no 45 yard max he got one out there about 48 yards


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 28, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Hope you can make it...You don't want Blake up here without you,,,



After two weeks without him I kind of miss him.  You know, just when I might get a big head thinking that I'm good at something, he will remind me that I really just suck!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 28, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> After two weeks without him I kind of miss him.  You know, just when I might get a big head thinking that I'm good at something, he will remind me that I really just suck!



LOL, I'll let him pick on me and ya'll go shoot and have a goodtime.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 28, 2011)

Even tho it's almost 2 hrs from me, I believe I'm gonna try to make this one. Never shot there and heard all good stuff so.....

Gonna be a beautiful weekend to shoot!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 28, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Even tho it's almost 2 hrs from me, I believe I'm gonna try to make this one. Never shot there and heard all good stuff so.....
> 
> Gonna be a beautiful weekend to shoot!



12 pt and sweetwater are the same day. This is the only game on for Sunday. I've never been there either. Just to dang far. Still pondering it though ?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 28, 2011)

Come on ya'll it would be great to see ya, Lee bring that PSE down and  wear it out, should be super nice weather, can't wait.


----------



## badcompany (Jan 28, 2011)

Find someone that lives close by and share the ride Lee. Be prepared to have a good time. These guys are like the 3 Studges, tons of laughs to be had. I just cant figure out which one is Larry, Moe, or Curly.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> 12 pt and sweetwater are the same day. This is the only game on for Sunday. I've never been there either. Just to dang far. Still pondering it though ?



Lee, I could meet you at the shop, bout 10:30 or so and ride with me.......I have to go as early as possible but still make early church service since I'm one'a tha sangers.......


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Find someone that lives close by and share the ride Lee. Be prepared to have a good time. These guys are like the 3 Studges, tons of laughs to be had. I just cant figure out which one is Larry, Moe, or Curly.



Moe - Don ,, Larry - DJ ,, Curly - Scott ,,,,, Lee come on down, I personally guarantee you to have a great time and if not We'll all blame Hound Dog,,, ,,, Just kidding !! But I really do hope everyone comes out and enjoys the weather and Family and Friends.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alli, it would be great to see you here, we have meet afew times at RAC and you'll fit in fine with the crew here,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Moe - Don ,, Larry - DJ ,, Curly - Scott ,,,,, Lee come on down, I personally guarantee you to have a great time and if not We'll all blame Hound Dog,,, ,,, Just kidding !! But I really do hope everyone comes out and enjoys the weather and Family and Friends.



Dam what I do? I'm just sitting here not doing any thing and this is how I'm treated.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going to shoot all your targets in the head just for that.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Dam what I do? I'm just sitting here not doing any thing and this is how I'm treated.



You know I'm just kidding with you , my little buddy ,,,We could never blame nothing on you,,Hmmm


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to shoot all your targets in the head just for that.



You may just what to try and hit them,,,,,all this with lots of love,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you feel the love. NOT


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Can you feel the love. NOT



Hound Dog, Stop Stop lying on here, everyone that knows you just loves you,,Feel the love ,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Come cut grass for me tomorrow. We have a tractor you can ride.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Brother you know I'd there there in a heart beat if I didn't have to work. Can't wait to get down there and lose afew arrows,,


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't find anybody to come down with me what's wrong with these people


----------



## hound dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Rip Steele said:


> I can't find anybody to come down with me what's wrong with these people



I shoot alone and with no one else.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 28, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to shoot all your targets in the head just for that.


Ha, that's funny!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 28, 2011)

Pound puppy can't even hit them in the 8 ring, I'd like to know how he's going to hit them in the head??????


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 29, 2011)

He's not aiming there?


----------



## hound dog (Jan 29, 2011)

BlakeB said:


> He's not aiming there?



Go back to bed. No one pulled your chain.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well should be great weather and the targets are set. Hope everyone comes out and shoots. I'll keep Blake and Jody on a chain,,,,,


----------



## hound dog (Jan 29, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Well should be great weather and the targets are set. Hope everyone comes out and shoots. I'll keep Blake and Jody on a chain,,,,,



That is Mr. Jody to you sir.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 29, 2011)

hound dog said:


> That is Mr. Jody to you sir.



OHHH, I'm sorry, Mr. Jody


----------



## TEE-BONE (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait to shoot . look forward to it , Im bringing the lil man Archer and a few friends , hope yawl got the cheetos ready. see yawl about lunch.
T-Bone


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 30, 2011)

We are ready for ya tbone nd everybody else who is gonna come share this great weather with us.  Up and adam time to get this day going... soon as the te rest of the rbo crew decides to show up!


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 30, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Alli, it would be great to see you here, we have meet afew times at RAC and you'll fit in fine with the crew here,,,



Well, I'll be there around 12....somebody wait for me to shoot!!! Lee won't be able to make it so it will be just me. See y'all then!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone come get me I don't want to drive today.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 30, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> We  Up and adam time



Don't mention Adam.... he might start whining about his boots getting muddy.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 30, 2011)

Good shoot ya'll done a good job again look forward to next month.


----------



## dhardegree (Jan 30, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Don't mention Adam.... he might start whining about his boots getting muddy.



cricket, cricket


----------

